

How to properly increment a counter on Google App Engine - bemmu
http://code.google.com/appengine/articles/sharding_counters.html

======
brown9-2
Reading this makes it sound as if implementing trivial things that would be
"easy" in traditional environments would be a total pain in the ass in GAE.

------
DocSavage
I would suggest looking at this implementation: [http://appengine-
cookbook.appspot.com/recipe/high-concurrenc...](http://appengine-
cookbook.appspot.com/recipe/high-concurrency-counters-without-sharding)

My current counter system uses a single datastore entity per counter and uses
the new CapabilitySet API to check if memcache will go offline in near future.

------
mattking
You can also use the newish Appengine feature for Task Queues
(<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/taskqueue/>)

